# housing two male uromastyx together?



## halfwaynowhere (Dec 28, 2008)

So a few months ago, I bought a male/female pair of mali uros. Now, I don't handle them often, especially not the "female", as "she's" usually pretty wiggly, and has even bitten me once. The male is bigger, and really dark. The "female" is much lighter, and pretty yellow, but a lot smaller. Well, today, I decided to hold my girl, and found some pretty noticable femoral pores, and a nice bulge. So it looks like I've got two boys. They've been doing pretty well together so far, except the larger male is a bit chunky, he eats more than the smaller one... But the smaller one gets enough, too, he's pretty proportionate, not underweight or anything. 
If I need to separate them, its going to be a tough call... I can't keep both, I don't have space for another enclosure, so I'd have to choose which to keep... and they each have their own personality, its hard to choose. Still, if its best for them, then I'll do it... And if I can keep them together, I need to find new names... Nick and Nora don't work anymore...


----------



## JohnEDove (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I hate to give this answer but mature males should not be housed together. Sure as the sun rises in the morning one of these days you will have an injured Uro, or two, if you keep them together.
Are you sure the larger one is a male? In general males are prettier than the more bland looking females.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Dec 28, 2008)

They will fight, one will die, end of story.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw the pores on both of them... I guess I'll have to separate them... I just can't decide which one to keep, and which one to get rid of... Maybe I can find someone to trade for a female or something... This just sucks. They've been fine for the four months I've had them, and however long their previous owner had them together... But the smaller one may have just recently matured, when they are younger, the pores aren't so noticable, right? 
This is the one I always knew was a male:





and this is the one I just found out is male:





he's normally brighter yellow, but as soon as he gets picked up, his color fades.


----------



## Boanerges (Dec 29, 2008)

Did the little one nip off the big ones toes or did you get the larger darker male like that :? ? Just curious as you said the smaller lighter color male was a little more aggressive.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't even notice the toes... Those pics were taken the day I brought them home. I'm not sure if it happened while they were together, or if perhaps these guys were wild caught... 
I've decided to keep the big guy, as much as I like the fiesty little one... The big guy is just cuter and cuddlier... I'm still looking into my options as to how to find a new home for the little guy... I can't sell him with a setup, so I want to make sure he goes to someone who will take care of him. My mom suggested I donate him to a youth science center that I've dealt with before, but none of their reptiles are kept in ideal conditions, and unless I was able to give them the proper setup with lights and everything, they wouldn't take care of him properly. At least I'd be able to visit, but its not worth it. I'm going to see if the reptile store will give me some store credit for him, or my last resort will be craigslist.
I'd like to get a female for this guy, but I just don't have the space or money for an enclosure to quarantine her, so that will have to wait.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Dec 29, 2008)

okay, so just to be on the safe side- this is definitely male, yes?






I'm hearing that they are supposedly difficult to sex, or that they can only be accurately sexed when fully grown... Its hard to see the bulge in the pic, the flash on my camera is wonky, but those pores means male, right?


----------



## JohnEDove (Dec 30, 2008)

I would say that those look male but if you really want to get the best information available on Uros I'd suggest contacting Doug Dix at Deer Fern Farms. They work with and breed about every species that has come into the US.
Oh and in regard to the origin of your Uros, the odds are that they were indeed WC imports or hatchlings from a WC female that was imported gravid.
Not that that makes them any less as beautiful animals it just means they had a sad introduction into captivity.
Deer Fern's email is;
douglasdix@deerfernfarms.com

edit: Their web site is http://www.deerfernfarms.com/Uromastyx_index.htm


----------

